# Teddy asleep



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Finally managed to upload photo - I hope! This is Teddy cuddled up by granddaughter, Roro. Hope this works!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww, lovely photo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWWW! too cute!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Adorable.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Awww he's good at playing baby ... who needs dolls x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ahhh what a sweety


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

aah looks like a little baby and soooo comfy cosy!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awwwww bless. Had to post this very similar picture of Betty but in this case she was lying on her blanket on the sofa and the one that is covering her was over the back of the sofa and slipped and ended up covering her and I just left her as she looked so cute!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww sleepy monkies!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Awww. I love that you can get a picture of your babies sleeping. Axle has some ninja reflexes. I cannot get a picture of him sleeping, he will sense me move and he will jump up. The day that I do get a picture I will post it!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Peaceful little Betty Boo. More like a baby than a poo at times I have to stop myself from cuddling him too often, but granddaughter treats him like her baby. Even calls to him in the park 'Come on, Baby boy! Come to Mummy!'


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It's so nice see that noone else spoils their dog either


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> It's so nice see that noone else spoils their dog either


Come on Helen the blanket "fell" on Betty Boo ha ha.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Come on Helen the blanket "fell" on Betty Boo ha ha.


I know it sounds like the lady doth protest too much but in this case it genuinely did fall on her but that isn't to say I don't have a photo of her all wrapped up in a shawl to keep her warm (and cos she looked super cute)!!! So yes I am just as guilty as the rest of us!!! But these cockapoos are just too damn cute so you can't help yourself!!!



Tressa: said:


> Peaceful little Betty Boo. More like a baby than a poo at times I have to stop myself from cuddling him too often, but granddaughter treats him like her baby. Even calls to him in the park 'Come on, Baby boy! Come to Mummy!'


And loving this that your grandaughter calls him Baby boy!!! That's sooooooo sweet!!!


----------

